
Engadget talks Joojoo, Arrington, 3G, and with Fusion Garage - SamAtt
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/11/engadget-talks-joojoo-arrington-3g-and-more-with-fusion-garag/
======
anigbrowl
Quite interesting. Both Rathakrishnan's remarks and TC's suit suggest the
falling-out was over who would have majority control of the venture.

Incidentally, Engagdet has been all over this particular story...does someone
there have history with TechCrunch? They seem to be very much on the side of
Fusion Garage, for some reason.

